
Is the world really better than ever? - DiabloD3
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2017/jul/28/is-the-world-really-better-than-ever-the-new-optimists
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is the type of article that needs to be highlighted. It's too easy to
find bad news. Our news media survives on it so that's what they feed us.
Ultimately we choose whether things are getting better or not. I tend to go
with Warren Buffett who advocates optimism and says that if it all falls apart
it won't matter.

I remember reading in "How to Be Rich by J Paul Getty" about how bad things
were when getty wrote the book. Ideas which were directly gathered from what
the media was reporting. Yet, he knew that things were not that bad and he
says so in the book. He published his book in 1965.

Things aren't as gloomy as the media portrays. The best way to look at the
world and the future is to see that there are problems and we need to fix
them. But it does not mean that it's all going to fall apart. We have control
of what happens in the future and we need to act like it.

